# Fat Flats And .50 Lead



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I was shooting 30/20's with lead, it was a bit slow, so I cut some 40/30's x 8" working length. They shoot 3/8 steel like lightning, .50 lead at speeds like 3/8 with the 30/20's. Perfect for hunting. Then I started destructive tests. 3mm aluminum plate, redwood fencing. I want to shoot at a car door. The "super bullet" is 2 .50 leads pressed into both sides of a 5/8 steel nut. The lead deformed on the plate, but bent the whole plate and sent it flying. The steel gave it a pretty good dent.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice comparison.
I'm assuming the top right dent is from the steel, top left is the lead ball, and the bottom one is from your homemade ammo?


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

SWEET, i love powerful bandsets


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

what are spec's for those band sets


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Yes, Danny. The specs are 40mm to 30mm tapered at 9" total length. 8" tie to tie


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

skull krushers for sure !


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Nice results, id asumme a healthy 240-260 fps by the photos..


----------



## JLS:Survival (Dec 8, 2011)

cant wait to try that band setup thanks pop shot!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

JLS:Survival said:


> SWEET, i love powerful bandsets










i,have,no,space,bar.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

when i get my Hays ss's back i will rig at least 1 like this. me likey


----------



## Metropolitantrout (Feb 15, 2012)

Did you make that para-cord bag? Looks pretty sweet!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I didn't, but it's bada$$. Indestructible and secure. Jskeen made it, send him a pm


----------

